# Public land near Grand Rapids for turkey?



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Anyone know if there's any public land in or around Grand Rapids that is known for having some spring turkey? I'd like to hunt near home this year but I don't have anywhere to hunt. I'll be out by myself so my goal is to find some place I can drive to and hunt in the mornings/evenings.

PF


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, just a bit outside of GR. Rouge River SGA Kent County, Bass River SGA in Ottawa County & the adjacent Bakale Tract along with some other smaller sections of state land in Ottawa County. If you want some specific spots within those areas that I mentioned, I would be very happy to share them with you in a PM. Also, I will be hunting again, I think anyways, in the later hunting period in May. If you are going to try for an earlier hunt, or a later hunt for that matter, I would be glad to personally show you some spots where I have taken or seen turkeys; either during the season or before the season starts to give you time to scout.


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the excellent information. I may take you up on your offer as the season approaches and it gets closer to scouting weather. I'd love to be able to turkey hunt close to home, just to get into the outdoors if nothing else.


----------



## R.J. (Jan 19, 2017)

itchn2fish said:


> Yes, just a bit outside of GR. Rouge River SGA Kent County, Bass River SGA in Ottawa County & the adjacent Bakale Tract along with some other smaller sections of state land in Ottawa County. If you want some specific spots within those areas that I mentioned, I would be very happy to share them with you in a PM. Also, I will be hunting again, I think anyways, in the later hunting period in May. If you are going to try for an earlier hunt, or a later hunt for that matter, I would be glad to personally show you some spots where I have taken or seen turkeys; either during the season or before the season starts to give you time to scout.


----------



## R.J. (Jan 19, 2017)

Good afternoon, I am fairly new to the area. I am the Taxidermist from The Trophy Room Taxidermy Studio in Allendale (68th and Lake Michigan drive) and was looking for a place to take my wife turkey hunting near here, Would you be willing to help out with some more specific locations on public land ?


----------

